# Why are TTs so Cheap???



## Gregs7130 (Jul 4, 2007)

Audi TTs with less miles are selling for less then Audi A4s!!
Why is this??
What are the big problems with Audi TTs?
Please fill me in before i purchase one!


----------



## FOXRCNG11 (Oct 30, 2006)

random issues which blow balls from a donkey... ive gotten used to having a check engine light constantly and now my new fav light... my airbags... only $900 to fix yay! not to mention several lawsuits involving the car and Audi's lack of caring to fix them.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Why are TTs so Cheap??? (Gregs7130)*

read the FAQ for the problems.. as far as bein cheaper.. TTs were cheaper than a lot of A4s when sold new. 
They share a lot of parts with the A4.. and are a lot smaller = cheaper to produce.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Why are TTs so Cheap??? (cdougyfresh)*

Its cause people don't like working on cars, end of story. 90% of the TTs problems are minor (squeaky bushings, broken glovebox latch), and the other 10% are shared with any VAG a4 chassis car (1.8T timing belt *cough*). The only MAJOR problem that seems to be an issue is a dead Haldex controller, but OEM ones are way cheap, or you can upgrade; either way its an easy job. All in all if you don't mind some wrenching (or even enjoy it







) you'll be fine with a TT - you cannot expect it to be an appliance that will run forever with just new motor oil and a good vacuuming once in a while


----------



## Corradokid135 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Why are TTs so Cheap??? (l88m22vette)*

My TT has dropped 3k in the last year







. I hate my life


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

It's also a niche car. Everyone and their mother has an A4, not as many people out there looking for a TT.


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Why are TTs so Cheap??? (Corradokid135)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradokid135* »_My TT has dropped 3k in the last year








. I hate my life


FML me too.








i'll just have to keep it forever.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Why are TTs so Cheap??? (thenamescolby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thenamescolby* »_i'll just have to keep it forever.









x2, the only way its gone is if I or it bites the dust


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Why are TTs so Cheap??? (Corradokid135)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradokid135* »_My TT has dropped 3k in the last year







. I hate my life

Feh - I dropped more than that on my Corrado when the chain tensioner broke.
THAT was fun.
I guess I have dropped about $2k last year on my TT - new clutch, window motor, wheels, and exhaust. The exhaust and wheels were optional.


----------



## Markus (Sep 5, 2000)

*Re: Why are TTs so Cheap??? (darrenbyrnes)*

cheaper cause the new version came out! I hate that!


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Why are TTs so Cheap??? (Corradokid135)*

Just be glad you didnt buy a house 18 months ago like me


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Why are TTs so Cheap??? (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_Just be glad you didnt buy a house 18 months ago like me 

Nope, I was smart and got one 2 years ago.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Why are TTs so Cheap??? (darrenbyrnes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenbyrnes* »_
Nope, I was smart and got one 2 years ago.























equal burnage!!! Oh well at least the RE market is fairly good here still.. my house is still worth about what I paid for it.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Why are TTs so Cheap??? (darrenbyrnes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenbyrnes* »_Nope, I was smart and got one 2 years ago.























x2, April 2007


----------



## Gregs7130 (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: Why are TTs so Cheap??? (l88m22vette)*

Aside from the crappy economy bringing down prices of real estate. Are there any normal problems other than a latch on the glove compartment and scheduled maintenance that goes wrong? 
If i got a TT i would most likely have it for over 4 years. so is i am not too worried about resale. the low prices are throwing me off and i am scared it is because there are common problems with TTs


_Modified by Gregs7130 at 10:54 PM 3-24-2009_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Why are TTs so Cheap??? (Gregs7130)*

Read my FAQ, is really does cover the basics


----------

